# Muy Loco 369 lb Swordfish



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks again to Mark and Kelly for hosting another great tournament! Thanks Tim with LP for getting me the parts I needed with the quickness! :cheers: The LP is a Necessity for Swordfishing and they are on top of their game for sure! The Sword bite was on fire! Sean V, Preston Mixon, and Troy Noska are fish killin fools! Thanks Crew!!! We broke the jetties at 7:30am Friday morning to some great seas. Arrived to the sword grounds around 10:30am and made our first drop. 35 Seconds passed and we were Tight! 30 minutes later we had our first Sword on the deck (150lb) and another bait in the water. Another 54 Seconds passed and we were Tight again. 1 hour later we had number 2 in the boat (200 lb) and our 3rd bait in the water. No B S in under a minute we had our 3rd fish on! We new this one was pretty big because the horse was Drowning! (LP was hitting the water!) 2 hours later we had 3 swords on Deck. We then made a very hard decision to leave the fish biting and go look for grouper since we were in the Grouper Calcutta also  Long story short we go wack some Grouper real quick and see the Storm Bolwing up on the Navnet. With close to 1,000 lbs of fish on the deck we decided to call it a day and head in Saturday evening. Awesome Day Awesome Crew! Missed The weather! Thank the Lord! :cheers::cheers::cheers: Congrats to all the others that fished!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great Report!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

few more pics


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats bud. Looks like y'all got it going on


----------



## Purple Fever (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome trip tourney or not. Congrats on the big sword.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Great job guys, Now that's how you win a swordfishing tournament congrats


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

H E L L YEAH!!! Way to do it!

Rob C


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

couple more


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! Heck of a day!


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome job Joey and crew!


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice work Joey , Preston, and Troy.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

Could someone please identify those electric reels/rods that are being used on this boat? I have searched, but I have not seen any combinations like those for sale.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

silentpardner said:


> Could someone please identify those electric reels/rods that are being used on this boat? I have searched, but I have not seen any combinations like those for sale.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lindgren-Pitman.com

Baddest Electric Reels on the Planet

Call Tek Watts Reel Pro Shop 561-654-7873


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

New LP sponsorship in the works new record set on LP ..
Congrats ..
I had to cheer from the side lines this time due to prior commitments..
Looks like y'all did what I expected ..
Only the beginning .
Stay tuned!!!
Sword Muy loco!!


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

congrats on a very nice trip


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW! Great job boys! Nothing better for me than to see my customers have success. Happy customers that are successful are the best advertising a small, family company like ours could ever hope for. I know what its like to lose fishing days due to malfunctions. Thats why we like to make things bulletproof and dependable, and if you do have a problem, we'll do our best to get you up and running as fast as possible. Trips like this don't happen from tied to the dock with broken gear.

Congrats again on a spectacular trip to Joe, Preston and Troy! Thats really a killer day!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Killer trip! Congrats.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome trip fellas!! Congrats 

Seen y'all at a shrimp boat a few weeks ago and the Muy Loco looked like a fine tuned fish killin machine for sure!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> Awesome trip fellas!! Congrats
> 
> Seen y'all at a shrimp boat a few weeks ago and the Muy Loco looked like a fine tuned fish killin machine for sure!!


Thanks Bro. We have our days. The crew fishes hard for sure!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

That is one awesome fish. Congrats!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

My hat is off to u brotha's, very nice work!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Couple more


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats Muy Loco


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

big congrats


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang Joey, you are on fire.......Nice fish and congrats


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Great job brotha excellent fish congrats.


Tom


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice replies. Here's a few more shots.


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats just 2fncool...


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

More shark bites? How does that happen?


----------



## Team SeaDrifter (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome!! U will need a bigger freezer fosho!!


----------



## hookerelectric (Mar 27, 2013)

Great work crew. Looks like a perfect trip.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Caughtonacrab said:


> More shark bites? How does that happen?


Cutter Sharks like to eat Swordfish too apparently! I cant say I blame them


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome job Joey and crew. Congrats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome trip Joey and crew! Congrats on your win!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats*

Way to go guys


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. We've got some good underwater footage we will get up as soon as possible.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Awesome job guys. I bet it was some work getting that biggest one in the boat.


----------



## sideshow (Jun 1, 2009)

Epic! Way to go my bros!! I sure picked a good one to miss! Stoked for y'all!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Great trip and you will deff need a bigger freezer or have many happy neighbors and friends. Were y'all at Galveston yacht basin fri evening? I think I seen your boat in the lot on the trailer. Beautiful rig!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats to Muy Loco on the winning sword. Nice meeting your family also.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats, Heck of a day!!:work::work:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats Congrats Congrats


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's support. Here is a few more......


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

3 drops 3 fish!!! THAT IS HOW YOU DO IT!!!

Rob C


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

fishtruck said:


> 3 drops 3 fish!!! THAT IS HOW YOU DO IT!!!
> 
> Rob C


Pretty incredible. Had they done a 4 day trip, wow! We would have all had to loan Joey our flags!!!


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats boyz! Way to stick the fish on the deck! LP makes the best gear and provides the best support to their customers!


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

As for the "BITES", we always assumed they were cookiecutter sharks. Then researched it and we don't have these types of sharks in Florida or the gulf. There is a spot off Cuba where they are found. So these bites are happening out of our areas or something else is doing the biting.

Then one night we saw a fish run in and bite the swordfish and run off. Saw this a few more times and found the culprit to have been small Oilfish/ and or Escolar. Not to say some of the bites are not from cookie cutters since Swords have big tales and there's no fences to keep Swords out of Cookie waters.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

great job Joey Preston and crew.
They are from cookie cutters.
My buddy works for Teledyne Geophysical and they have a biologist trying to figure out why cookie cutters keep biting chunks out of the streamer cables in the gulf.
We catch cc's all the time.


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Watched a new zealand striped marlin show (fishing the wrangella banks) where one of rheir marlin on the line was picked clean to the bone by what was thought to be a giant squid. The bites were differently shaped ,like a diamond, an seriously it was only the head spine and tail left when they finally brought it in. Pretty neat. How would a cookie cutter shark catch a sword unawares enough to plug him? Strikes me odd. Not trying to hijack thread pm me as not to diminish the awesomeness of this catch!


----------



## hookerelectric (Mar 27, 2013)

*cookie cutter shark*










here is a photo of a cookie cutter shark caught offshore of fort lauderdale a few weeks ago during the pompano beach shootout. Team advanced roofing caught this while fishing for mahi.......the shark is on the far right. it's a bad photo, but i was there and seen it.



ReelProShop said:


> As for the "BITES", we always assumed they were cookiecutter sharks. Then researched it and we don't have these types of sharks in Florida or the gulf. There is a spot off Cuba where they are found. So these bites are happening out of our areas or something else is doing the biting.
> 
> Then one night we saw a fish run in and bite the swordfish and run off. Saw this a few more times and found the culprit to have been small Oilfish/ and or Escolar. Not to say some of the bites are not from cookie cutters since Swords have big tales and there's no fences to keep Swords out of Cookie waters.


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmmm.... time to update the history books ;-)


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Congrats on a great fish. It was good meeting you guys at the tourney! Some great pics too! -Philip


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

idletime said:


> Congrats on a great fish. It was good meeting you guys at the tourney! Some great pics too! -Philip


Good meeting you guys as well. Thanks for your support and donation to the prize money :cheers: Your site is a great tool and we appreciate all you guys do!

Joey


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun. We have fished for swords before but never hooked one. 


Live to Hunt,

Jake


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

*Muy Loco...aka Sword Killer!*

Joey and crew wanted to congratulate you again on another amazing sword trip and your win this past weekend.

That boat is a sword catching machine.

Can't wait to make one of these trips and see you guys in action!

Doug


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

angler_joe said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. We've got some good underwater footage we will get up as soon as possible.


Come on with the video!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive got a crew working around the clock on the video.........Just kidding. Sean's got a little footage he's suppose to put something together in the near future. He's on the couch right now watchin TV with swordfish coming out of his ears. I'll see if I can get him motivated.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome Pics Joey. Congrats on winning the Big Sword, that thing is a Beast.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats team Muy Loco, h#ll of a fish!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Oye "Muy Loco" that's one hell of a fish! Congrats suckas!!!:brew2::brew2:

DL :texasflag


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome!! Bigass Sword!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Where's the video?


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

:ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: Stay Tuned


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Sean's gonna get on it today. He's been tied up with other things and hasn't had a chance yet.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

He needs to drop everything and get the video up for us we are the important things in life!
He must have his priorities all wrong!
LOL!!
Congrats again Joey Troy Preston and Sean great accomplishment!


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to the see the video of the harpoon shot. Congrats again to Joey, Preston and Troy.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

**** **** **** poooooonnnnnn!!!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Why did it block P O O N ! ??????


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha. Poonvang baby.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Anthony C said:


> Great trip and you will deff need a bigger freezer or have many happy neighbors and friends. Were y'all at Galveston yacht basin fri evening? I think I seen your boat in the lot on the trailer. Beautiful rig!!!


Yes that was us Anthony C. We appreciate the kind words. :cheers:


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Joey, incredible trip. 

Brad


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Very, very, respectable gladiator.

Congrats on the win and stellar fish.

David:brew:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So is this pig officially the new state record yet? You'll have to let us know once you get it all done!

Awesome work putting the time in on the water, figuring it all out and making it happen. It obviously paid off in a BIG way.


----------

